# Electric clutch



## white1j0 (May 1, 2011)

What is the best way to remove the clutch from the crank on my Series 2000 Cub Cadet, I don't want to use a puller for fear it will bend the clutch housing, Thanks ******


----------



## hamster (Sep 14, 2013)

Halfords ring half offs and tack it there I knowi did it before


----------

